
My greatest distraction - nuclear_eclipse
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/11/my-greatest-distraction/
======
nuclear_eclipse
I have trouble reading books these days because it requires so much singular
focus, and I can't just sit and watch a movie without having something to _do_
like play a mindless game on my phone or surf the web. But I can do nothing
but play the video games for hours on end without so much as thinking about
anything else...

